# '70's Stylin' !!!



## SifuPhil (Mar 31, 2013)

First, you had to have one of these ...



... behind one of these ...



... while you made things smell groovy with this ...



... and put a black-light lamp over this ...



... all while dressing like this ...




In the end, if you did it right, you had one outta' sight pad!


----------



## R. Zimm (Apr 1, 2013)

I just went direct from the herb to #4. As for the pants, mine were usually baggy or I wore surfer baggy trunks, Hawaiian shirts and flip flops.


----------



## That Guy (Apr 2, 2013)

I proudly refused to wear bell bottoms.  Maybe, it was from growing up in the Navy . . .


----------



## SifuPhil (Apr 2, 2013)

R. Zimm said:


> I just went direct from the herb to #4. As for the pants, mine were usually baggy or I wore surfer baggy trunks, Hawaiian shirts and flip flops.



Maybe it's just me (in fact, I'm pretty sure it IS!) but I could never pull off the Hawaiian shirt / sandals thing. Too pale from my mixed bloods, maybe ...



			
				That Guy said:
			
		

> I proudly refused to wear bell bottoms.  Maybe, it was from growing up in the Navy . . .



During junior- and senior high school we used to wear these stupidly HUGE elephant bells - they were so big that you could hide several Chihuahuas under them, and the City wanted to hire us kids as street-sweepers.

Mainly I remember them catching under my feet and almost killing me on several occasions. How we SUFFER for our fashion!


----------



## Ozarkgal (Apr 2, 2013)

Who could forget the polyester Leisure Suits. When I married my husband he had several of these in his closet, although they were in neutral colors.  After a few years they surreptitiously disappeared into the GoodWill bag.  He was mad at me when he discovered they were gone, which was well into the '80's and long out of style.  The joke is on me because now they are selling for big bucks.  Apparently, there is a demand for them by people that are into vintage clothes...story of my life.

Oh yeah, who could forget the men's platform shoes...yikes!


----------



## SifuPhil (Apr 3, 2013)

Ozarkgal said:


> Who could forget the polyester Leisure Suits. When I married my husband he had several of these in his closet, although they were in neutral colors.  After a few years they surreptitiously disappeared into the GoodWill bag.  He was mad at me when he discovered they were gone, which was well into the '80's and long out of style.  The joke is on me because now they are selling for big bucks.  Apparently, there is a demand for them by people that are into vintage clothes...story of my life.



I _never_ had a leisure suit. I was never much of a suit person unless I absolutely HAD to be, and THEN I would run home to rip it off. 

Too confining. 



> Oh yeah, who could forget the men's platform shoes...yikes!



Oy, THOSE things! I had a pair of WHITE platforms, called "marshmallows" because the soles were made of this soft, springy, foam-like material. Whatever this stuff was made of I'm positive it didn't grow naturally, and I'm pretty sure it wasn't even invented on Earth.

They were great for the first week or so - it was like walking on air. But if it rained they handled like bald tires on ice - you'd slip and slide and twist your ankles. Then after the first week they'd start to rapidly wear down, and if your tread-pattern wasn't perfect the soles would take on a curvature. 

After that, you'd be walking like Walter Brennan. layful:

Man ... I was SUCH a stupid kid ...


----------



## Ozarkgal (Apr 3, 2013)

Remember the bell bottom jump suits...















http://www.thegreat70s.com/70s-Fashion.html

..and the hairstyles...
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




This was mine right down to the color.  The hair was great back then..I have much less now, as do most of us.


----------



## SifuPhil (Apr 3, 2013)

Ozarkgal said:


> Remember the bell bottom jump suits...



OMG - that could have been me! 

I had a light denim one and a beige one - button-up up the front, with pockets all over ... and yes, I wore my white marshmallows with them ...




... what he hell was wrong with me?


----------



## R. Zimm (Apr 3, 2013)

Now I'm getting really scared (or is it scarred?) seeing all this stuff again. My high school class is coming up on our 40th reunion this year too, 1973!


----------



## Ozarkgal (Apr 3, 2013)

SifuPhil said:


> OMG - that could have been me!
> 
> I had a light denim one and a beige one - button-up up the front, with pockets all over ... and yes, I wore my white marshmallows with them ...
> 
> ...



Were you also wearing this 





























While driving this
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






Did you ever get arrested?

ETA  Oh yeah, I see we already covered this in the other thread with the TR-6..LOL     



> Here comes da' white-boy pimp!


----------



## SifuPhil (Apr 4, 2013)

Ozarkgal said:


> Were you also wearing this ...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I have the somewhat unique distinction of having been arrested in EVERY car I've ever driven.

"_Drive it like it's stolen_" is more than just a catch-phrase for me - it's a way of life.


----------



## Ozarkgal (Apr 4, 2013)

[QUOTE Phil]"_Drive it like it's stolen" is more than just a catch-phrase for me - it's a way of life. __



_[/QUOTE]


LOL


----------



## Anne (Apr 9, 2013)

Oh, this is hilarious!!  While I didn't 'grow up' in the 70's, I sure do remember them.    I had a bodysuit that I wore with hip hugger stretch pants.     Also loved palazzo pants for whatever reason.


----------



## That Guy (Apr 10, 2013)

Palazzo pants . . . ???  Had to look up that one (not up the pants . . . oh, you know what I mean!)  Anyway, pretty cool as fashion goes.  Kinda like taking bell bottoms to their most extreme.

As for pants . . .    When I wore 'em . . .   I was sportin' the ever popular ripped and faded jeans with various patches my girlfriend would sew on for me.


----------



## Anne (Apr 10, 2013)

Ahhh, the ripped, faded and patched pants...I remember those faded ones costing more cuz they were 'in'.   We also cut off the hems of jeans so they were frayed.  Weird.


----------



## Ozarkgal (Apr 10, 2013)

Anne said:


> Ahhh, the ripped, faded and patched pants...I remember those faded ones costing more cuz they were 'in'. We also cut off the hems of jeans so they were frayed. Weird.



Uhhhh..you mean those are out of style??? Sounds like what I wear everyday...'cept mine don't cost more..they just get recycled out of my good closet to my grubbin' around the place wardrobe. I have a lot more grubby stuff than good.  I'm a lot grubbier than I used to be....


----------



## Anne (Apr 10, 2013)

Ozarkgal said:


> Uhhhh..you mean those are out of style??? Sounds like what I wear everyday...'cept mine don't cost more..they just get recycled out of my good closet to my grubbin' around the place wardrobe. I have a lot more grubby stuff than good.  I'm a lot grubbier than I used to be....



Ummm, sounds like my wardrobe!!    I have grubbies, also, and was thinking of painting some of the old jeans, or something to make them look 'cool'.  

 I still love some of the 60's & 70's styles, tho.  I shop for clothes on Wet Seal for my granddaughter, and so WISH I could still wear some of the stuff on there.....


----------



## Ozarkgal (Apr 10, 2013)

Anne said:


> Ummm, sounds like my wardrobe!!    I have grubbies, also, and was thinking of painting some of the old jeans, or something to make them look 'cool'.
> 
> I still love some of the 60's & 70's styles, tho. I shop for clothes on Wet Seal for my granddaughter, and so WISH I could still wear some of the stuff on there.....



Apart from some of the more radical styles of the day, they had some nice feminine clothes back then.  The styles the younger people wear now make them look like they need baths.  Most of the clothes don't look good on any figure.  I especially can't stand the jeans with the back pockets so far down on the hips.  Looks like plumber butt-crack jeans.  Couple those with tops that have belly showing, and usually protruding over the top of the jeans...that's a real fashion statement.  I've  never seen a figure that flatters.


----------



## SifuPhil (Apr 10, 2013)

I think every generation has had problems with the younger ones _vis_–à–_vis_ fashion. 

I remember wearing elephant bells - 



... and all the "old folk" laughing and complaining about them. Now I look at the current low-slung fashions and shake my head.

I'm just carrying-on an old tradition.


----------



## That Guy (Apr 11, 2013)

I am proud to say I NEVER bought faded jeans.  Just let them get that way naturally.  Also, just remembered sitting and drawing on them . . . probably in a smokey haze...

Now, we WERE pushing the envelope in the early sixties.  I remember having to have our shirts tucked in and, of course, our hair cut and the girls actually being stopped and having their hems measured.  When I ventured beyond our over-protected white-bread suburban tucked and trimmed neighborhood, I was amazed at all the . . . FREAKS!  Then, I met some other surfers who wore love beads under their fatigues and we started calling ourselves "Freaks in Disguise."


----------

